# Punkte verschieben



## Kubis (24. Nov 2009)

hallo hab mal eine frage hab 3 punkte erstellt nun soll ich sie auch verschieben können. könnt ihr mir da helfen??

kenne keinen java code dafür

----------------------------------- Mein Code-----------------------------------

    public static void main(String[] args) {

    public class Rhomboid {
    	point A = new point;
    	point B = new point;
    	point D = new point;

    	//	Konstruktor 
	public point (point A, point B, point D){
		this.point A = point A;
		this.point B = point B;
		this.point D = point D;
	}
	// Punkte verschieben
	point A = get


    }    
    }

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

und ausserdem soll er folgene Methoden beinhalten

# um das Parallelogramm zu verschieben

    * indem man die drei Punkte verschiebt

# um das Parallelogramm um den Ursprung zu rotieren

    * dazu lässt sich die Methode aus Point verwenden

# um das Parallelogramm um einen bel. Punkt zu rotieren

    * ebenfalls die entsprechende Methode aus Point verwenden

die point klasse hab ich


----------



## ARadauer (24. Nov 2009)

point A = new point ist das Java?


----------



## Kubis (24. Nov 2009)

dachte so erstellt man punkte ;-)
wie du siehst hab sehr wenig ahnung mit jave muss 3punkte erstellen und mit den folgenden methoden die ich oben aufgeschrieben habe


----------



## faetzminator (24. Nov 2009)

1. Klassen schreibt man Camel Case mit führendem Grossbuchstaben, in deinem Fall also [c]Point[/c]
2. Wenn schon, dann [c]Point A = new Point(irgendEinPunkt, sonstEinPoint, dritterPoint);[/c]


----------



## Kubis (24. Nov 2009)

und wie heist nun die methode womit ich die punkte verschieben kann?


----------



## ARadauer (24. Nov 2009)

Du musst dir das nochmal in deinen Unterlagen anschaun... wir haben das Bewegen und Rotieren mal mit Matrizentransoformationen gemacht.. habt ihr da was in die Richtung gelernt?

Zu deinem Code:
1. Warum schreibst du die Klasse in die Main Funktion?
2. point soll das der Point aus dem AWT Package sein?
3. der Konstruktor muss so heißen wie die Klasse
4. new point; ?? wenn schon instanzieren dann wenigstesn mit den Klammern hinten...


```
import java.awt.Point;

public class Rhomboid {
   
   private Point pointA;
   private Point pointB;
   private Point pointC;
   
   public Rhomboid(Point pointA, Point pointB, Point pointC) {
      super();
      this.pointA = pointA;
      this.pointB = pointB;
      this.pointC = pointC;
   }
   
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      Rhomboid r = new Rhomboid(new Point(1,1), new Point(2,2), new Point(3,3));
   }
   

}
```
Schau dir wirklich nochmal deine Unterlagen an. Du fragst uns nähmlich wie du einen Tisch machen kannst, weißt aber eignetlich nicht was ein Hammer ist ;-.)


----------



## ARadauer (24. Nov 2009)

Kubis hat gesagt.:


> und wie heist nun die methode womit ich die punkte verschieben kann?



move... bzw translate

Point (Java Platform SE 6)


----------

